# #10 can of cheese sauce question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Opened a can of cheese sauce. Just used a little of it. Is it possible to put what is left in pint jars and can it? I would imagine at my altitude 15# but what about the length of canning? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

This is why I don't bother with #10 cans. When you need the food in an emergency situation, not everyone will have a springhouse or power for refrigeration to keep that much of a portion fresh for long.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Freyadog said:


> Opened a can of cheese sauce. Just used a little of it. Is it possible to put what is left in pint jars and can it? I would imagine at my altitude 15# but what about the length of canning? Any help is appreciated.


I did something similar - had a #10 can of nacho-cheeze-sauce (just like what you see at many concession-stands) and opened it up for a birthday party, poured a portion into easy-to-dip containers with corn-chips all around on trays.

A portion of the left-over cheeze was poured into cleaned-out CheezeWhiz jars and re-sealed and the rest was poured into ZipLock "tupperware" style containers for the fridge. The containers in the fridge lasted about 6 weeks, the CheezeWhiz jars lasted about a year - might have lasted longer if I hadn't ate them all ... :sssh:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> Opened a can of cheese sauce. Just used a little of it. Is it possible to put what is left in pint jars and can it? I would imagine at my altitude 15# but what about the length of canning? Any help is appreciated.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-everybody-canning-today-9781/index4.htm

timmie did the same thing with a #10 can of Cheese Sauce on 03-09-2012.



timmie said:


> nacho cheese sauce. actually i;m recanning it . i was gifted with several #10 cans of it.i tried it last year after reading some of jackie clay's post on the subject, i still have 1 jar of it left,it looks and tastes the same as when i put it up.


----------

